# tippy dam report?



## droppin lines (Feb 1, 2009)

I have not fished the river in years and due to the economy find myself with a little time on my hands. I was wondering if any spring fish have started to make their way up to the upper stretches of the river near tippy?
If any one has info you can send me a PM if you don't want to put it in the open forum. Thanks in advance.


----------



## steelbakk (Apr 21, 2005)

droppin lines said:


> I have not fished the river in years and due to the economy find myself with a little time on my hands. I was wondering if any spring fish have started to make their way up to the upper stretches of the river near tippy?
> If any one has info you can send me a PM if you don't want to put it in the open forum. Thanks in advance.


Great Question! The river hasnt changed a lot, so its the same as it always was! The perch and bluegill are running now, and the carp and northerns are soon to follow! The spring run is really on so get down there for the fast and heavy action! Good luck and PM me for additional information!!


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

I'ts just beginning, a few are being caught


----------



## Johnny 2581 (Jan 15, 2009)

Actually the BM a changed a ton, they moved alot of rocks on the north side of the coffer so it messed up a run or two also the fishing as been extremely slow. Very few fish being caught, i left for home early because it was so bad. With this cold spell coming up on tuesday it wont be good for two to three weeks. Wouldn't waste the time or money until we have a few days in the mid 50's. Caught three small browns and one steelie in two days.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Caught 1 ,3# trout today fished all around near dam with boat. Spawn jigs & waxies

Sent from my Evo


----------



## SteelieGetter91 (Mar 18, 2011)

Me and my friend fished the lower yesterday, right now i would agree that the dam is no good but where we were, we only fished the last hour of daylight hooked two and put one on the stringer. A boat fishing near us put two in the net while we were there. I wouldnt say it's a waste of time, the fish are just not up to the dam yet. I would encourage any one who is going, to look for deep holes and runs down stream. What fish that are in the river are staging for the spawn and more than likely wont be on the bed's yet. The water level is a little high and dirty but not bad.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

SteelieGetter91 said:


> I wouldnt say it's a waste of time


Neither would I, I'd rather be there than stuck at work, fish or not.

Everything has ran a tad late this year. In a couple weeks things will take off. I'm just glad the new job gave me a new hard hat and set of goggles, now I'm all set for prime time at tippy 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

brookies101 said:


> I'm just glad the new job gave me a new hard hat and set of goggles, now I'm all set for prime time at tippy
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I hope they're OSHA approved. :evil:


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Yezzz sir!!!!lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Johnny 2581 (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry bout that i was still a lil mad about the old man out doing me this trip:rant:. Ive beat him for the last few years but we still have another trip. Anyways i agree not a waste of time, it was exactly how i figured it would be but i just had that itch. But if you do go this weekend be fishing at 5:30 and you should be ok, then again that was just the last few days and it'll prolly be the " you shoulda been here yesterday" story nontheless it was a nice trip. Good luck all and tight lines


----------



## soccer_man48420 (Nov 14, 2010)

isnt that the truth!!


brookies101 said:


> Neither would I, I'd rather be there than stuck at work, fish or not.
> 
> Everything has ran a tad late this year. In a couple weeks things will take off. I'm just glad the new job gave me a new hard hat and set of goggles, now I'm all set for prime time at tippy
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

We stopped by the tippy Sunday to see what its looks like. Talked to a guy said he seen 3 landed from daylight to 4 pm.


----------



## Johnny 2581 (Jan 15, 2009)

I left around 11:30 saw about 8 or so landed but with as many guys were there, there should have been alot more. Still a bit too early.


----------



## SteelieGetter91 (Mar 18, 2011)

Me and my friend went again yesterday started on south side, seen one guy with a stringer, one fish. We landed one, lost two more. Came off of wax's under bober's. Then we decided to head to one of our other spot's. We both seemed to notice that the water had droped all most a foot scense a few days prior and that it was pretty clear givin the time of year. After it started getting dark, snowing and cold we decided to leave. Last night and all day today we have had alot of snow and the for-cast is calling for cold temps for the rest of the week. i'm not sure how this will affect things but i can say when the tem started to drop the bite turned off for us. Hope this helps any one trying to make plans.


----------



## droppin lines (Feb 1, 2009)

Temps supposed to warm up after this weekend. Hopefully this late season snow will help with water levels towards the end of next week.


----------



## soccer_man48420 (Nov 14, 2010)

hows that report this week? Im headed up thursday...


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Fished yeaterday from about 7:30 till noon and there was a grand total of 4 fish hooked.


----------



## Duck madness (Nov 13, 2006)

We fish around bear creek and only landed two steelhead and a pike all weekend. Back for round two

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## soccer_man48420 (Nov 14, 2010)

well hopefully it picks up with a little warmer weather movin in...


----------



## droppin lines (Feb 1, 2009)

How is the ice holding up on the lake above the dam?


----------



## crs76 (Oct 18, 2010)

Still ice on the backwaters, not loosing to much with 5 degree temps at nite.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Was there this evening. Saw two fish hooked in about 2 hours, both tail snagged. Total of probably 15 fishermen on shore and 3 boats...everybody drifting bobbers.


----------



## soccer_man48420 (Nov 14, 2010)

Well thats not too promising, Ill be headin up tomorrow afternoon...


----------



## STEELNEYES (Mar 30, 2006)

Water low and clear. Need rain and runoff before things will take off!!!!


----------



## Skipjackin da Big Man (Mar 3, 2010)

yeah its a terrible year no fish in the river stay home.. lol!!


----------



## SteelieGetter91 (Mar 18, 2011)

The fishing has not been too bad you guys are just looking at it all the wrong way. Yes the water is low, yes cold temps dont help. but i've been fishing hard this last week and not done too bad for the conditions, advice too anyone wanting to fish manistee. Fish early in moning try to get into mid runs right befor the sun rise. stay lighter colors. After the suns up move to shaded deep runs with darker colors, thats where we've been pluing them out in the middle of the day. Towards dark move back to you're gravel and fish right infront or behind that run. There not going to come easy but trust me if you stick with it you'll hook em. At this time of year with the conditions it's going to be tough but deffiently not impossible. A day on the river is allways better than a day at work. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

Skipjackin da Big Man said:


> yeah its a terrible year no fish in the river stay home.. lol!!


Instead of the wink face I think you needed the :evilsmile !Hahaha!


----------

